# HELP CHARGING!!!!!!!!!!



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

So its been almost a year since my son got his kindle for xmas last year, and in that year we went through 2 kindles and 3 chargers, i am getting sooooooo fed up with this thing, first we thought something was wrong with the kindle because it would never charge with any charger (we have two kindles, used daughters charger and still didn't work) so they sent us a new kindle then his chargers kept going, i don't know how this was happening, so we went through 3 of them......finally my question is is there anyway to charge your kindle up by plugging it into your computer, like you can with the iphone??


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes.  All Kindles can be charged through the computer.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

drenee said:


> Yes. All Kindles can be charged through the computer.


     
omgoodness seriously
this whole year i had no idea, so i have to buy a special charger now? do you have a link to what the charger is??


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The end should come off your current charger just like an IPhone. 
Which kindle do you have?


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

drenee said:


> The end should come off your current charger just like an IPhone.
> Which kindle do you have?


no its just a reg. ac adaptor and it the other end plugs into the kindle i have the kindle fire


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh.  Okay.  It has a micro USB port.  I am thinking that any micro USB cord will work but I would like someone with a Fire to confirm that please.  
deb


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

drenee said:


> Oh. Okay. It has a micro USB port. I am thinking that any micro USB cord will work but I would like someone with a Fire to confirm that please.
> deb


ok thank you, i will wait and see if anyone can confirm for sure.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's a strange problem - I presume you've spoken with Kindle customer service, but if not I would recommend that. In any case - yes, you can charge it through a computer, but generally it's preferable to charge your Kindle with a wall charger. That's because some USB connections are underpowered for charging. 

To try it, though, Deb is correct: you'd just need a cord that has a micro-USB connector on one end, and a standard USB connector on the other. Then you can plug it into a computer or other USB-based charger. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Harvey said:


> It's a strange problem - I presume you've spoken with Kindle customer service, but if not I would recommend that. In any case - yes, you can charge it through a computer, but generally it's preferable to charge your Kindle with a wall charger. That's because some USB connections are underpowered for charging.
> 
> To try it, though, Deb is correct: you'd just need a cord that has a micro-USB connector on one end, and a standard USB connector on the other. Then you can plug it into a computer or other USB-based charger.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes!


yes i have spoken with them and they just sent me a new kindle they don't understand it either....
its so frustrating 
i will go look on amazon.com now to see if i can find something.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds very strange to me as well.  Are you trying different outlets around your house?  Check to see if the actual electric outlet is dead.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Holly said:


> Sounds very strange to me as well. Are you trying different outlets around your house? Check to see if the actual electric outlet is dead.


oh absolutely, and when i use my daughters chargers it works, its driving me batty i can't figure out why, i was thinking maybe its the way he is pulling it out of the kindle, who knows, i know when i plug in the mini usb to the kindle its very loose i have to wiggle it to get the battery charger thingy to light up, and now i noticed the newer kindles are coming with the usb instead of the ac adaptor  not fair!


----------

